# Who said to give eggs to calves???



## Oakshire_Farm

THANK YOU!!!!!

I have a calf that I picked up last week, he was skinny and scouring when I picked him and 2 others up. Well he went from bad to worse  so last night he was flat out, I thought he was done! I got him on his feet he was really weak and woobly, didn't have much of a suck reflex. So put a liter of milk in a bottle and a egg. My husband looked at me like I was crazy. I said we have nothing to loose.

Well this morning I went to the barn to milk, turned on the light and he was laying up looking at me, as I walked towards him, he stood up and walked towards me!!!!!! 

Now I don't know if it was coincidence? Or that I told him I was going to give him the .22cal cure if he was not looking better by the morning, but it worked!!!!

Fingers crossed he continues to improve


----------



## FarmerDavid

i mentioned it in one thread but someone else probably did also. My inlaws run somewhere around 400 cows, they are getting up in years and dont mess with the bottle calves or sickly calves anymore. Instead they call my brother in law, just graduated hs, and give them to him. Hes had alot of luck giving them eggs.


----------



## Callieslamb

I'm glad it seems to be working for you and hope that baby continues to improve now.


----------



## myersfarm

Lots of us have said eggs over the years...it give them energy and settles a sour stomach......keep in mind one thing a calf only recovers once....very seldom if they go flat again they will ever walk 
so be carefull


----------



## topside1

I've feed them eggs even when the calf is in perfect health, eggs the perfect protein...Topside


----------



## springvalley

I have always said to give sick calves eggs, and get lambasted about it from a few. I always cut the milk back some and give two eggs in the milk (Farm raised) along with an envelope of unflavored knox jell-o. The eggs act like the colostrum in milk, and the knox jell-o helps firm up the stool. This has worked for me ever sinse I was a kid, but you also have to keep in mind it works best on calves raised on your farm. And the chickens need to be free ranging on your farm, because the hens pick through the cow poop and they create anti-bodies through the eggs. There is a whole cycle of life on a farm, each thing working with the other. And that is why the old timers raised everything, each thing beifited from the other. Good luck. > Thanks and Blessings > Marc


----------



## Mironsfarm

ok so this is the first time i have ever heard this! so let me get this stright if a calf is looking rough or sick you just crack 2 eggs in a bottle of milk and shake it up right ? what about if the cows are in good health? would it hurt anything to give them eggs? i know free range are alway better but if i give them some store bought would it hurt anything? how many times do you do this just one time or should it be everytime you give them a bottle ?

i got 2 calfs out of 7 that look ok but i have tried everything to make them look better but i am going to give this a try


----------



## Oakshire_Farm

My calf is still doing good, getting stronger every day!

I just have been giving this guy 1 egg in his bottle, it has thickened up his poop from as liquids as urine to now in just 2 days I can pick it up with a fork! He was flat out, looking DEAD 2 nights ago and is now getting up on his own. I am giving the eggs 100% credit! With I picked this calf up 1 week ago today, I knew he was scouring, so I gave him a scour pill every morning for 4 days and he continued to get worse, then when he went down, I thought what the heck, I have nothing to loose, so I tried the eggs! 

I am sold, we have chickens that free range with the cows, I am going to keep giving the eggs to calves!


----------



## springvalley

Mironsfarm said:


> ok so this is the first time i have ever heard this! so let me get this stright if a calf is looking rough or sick you just crack 2 eggs in a bottle of milk and shake it up right ? what about if the cows are in good health? would it hurt anything to give them eggs? i know free range are alway better but if i give them some store bought would it hurt anything? how many times do you do this just one time or should it be everytime you give them a bottle ?
> 
> i got 2 calfs out of 7 that look ok but i have tried everything to make them look better but i am going to give this a try


NO, don`t use store bought eggs, you have got to have a neighbor that has chickens. You have no idea where store bought eggs are coming from, and what they were fed. I have never fed eggs for an extended period of time, but if you have a claf that looks tough, sure wouldn`t hurt them any. > Marc


----------



## Valmai

I have free range hens (lots of them) and they always move into the barn for the calf meal. 2 years ago I had to change from real cows milk to milk powder from one feed to the next. I wasn't able to transition them. I put 1 egg per calf in their milk powder (that's 45 eggs!!). Not one of my calves scoured. Since then I have always given my calves eggs regularly and really have not had scours since. Of course I can't prove that it is the eggs which are keeping my little guys healthy.
FWIW If you have bee hives, honey is great for slow weak calves.


----------



## LittleRedHen

I almost lost a calf this Spring and eggs fixed him up when nothing else did.


----------



## myheaven

I have to remember this!


----------



## fivehillsfarm

https://www.progressivedairy.com/topics/feed-nutrition/the-value-of-feeding-egg-antibodies


----------



## Evons hubby

I grew up with a kid that fooled with baby calves. Would pick up the sick ones at the sale barn for next to nothing. He never called a vet, just mixed up some electrolyte made with sure jell beef broth and water and a couple raw eggs. Rarely lost a calf and in a couple weeks he could sell a healthy happy calf at the same sale barn. What I could never understand is how he knew which calves would respond to his treatment and which ones not to buy. They all looked ready to die to me!


----------



## mzgarden

I know this is old but never saw it before. Anybody know if this has been tried with goats? Don't have a need now, but you never know when a goat is going to scour and just wondering about adding in an egg


----------



## Evons hubby

mzgarden said:


> I know this is old but never saw it before. Anybody know if this has been tried with goats? Don't have a need now, but you never know when a goat is going to scour and just wondering about adding in an egg


My second wife was known as the goat lady, even our local vets recommended her to people with a sick goat. She swore by getting a raw egg down them at first sign of scours.


----------



## rkintn

Knee I'll look in my o oh ok I'm me o no no I am l I'll k I'm ohhhhh ok like I'm I'll kjllljljoiip uni know I'm a link lol I'm k him I'm know in mk m I'm km on Kim oh man know lol k I it know I'm km k know Kim oh oh lol just like to oh ok km k like lkhpjppjllpjpjl in lol innl know Kim oh I mom Kim kill join know k line j Kim j look lol in mk look I am ok I'll knlll on I'm lol on k llkppl on no one I'll keep looking


----------



## Bearfootfarm

rkintn said:


> Knee I'll look in my o oh ok I'm me o no no I am l I'll k I'm ohhhhh ok like I'm I'll kjllljljoiip uni know I'm a link lol I'm k him I'm know in mk m I'm km on Kim oh man know lol k I it know I'm km k know Kim oh oh lol just like to oh ok km k like lkhpjppjllpjpjl in lol innl know Kim oh I mom Kim kill join know k line j Kim j look lol in mk look I am ok I'll knlll on I'm lol on k llkppl on no one I'll keep looking


I was just about to say the same thing.

I've heard of mixing an egg into milk replacer for lambs, so it should work for most any mammal.


----------



## Beth Svoboda

springvalley said:


> I have always said to give sick calves eggs, and get lambasted about it from a few. I always cut the milk back some and give two eggs in the milk (Farm raised) along with an envelope of unflavored knox jell-o. The eggs act like the colostrum in milk, and the knox jell-o helps firm up the stool. This has worked for me ever sinse I was a kid, but you also have to keep in mind it works best on calves raised on your farm. And the chickens need to be free ranging on your farm, because the hens pick through the cow poop and they create anti-bodies through the eggs. There is a whole cycle of life on a farm, each thing working with the other. And that is why the old timers raised everything, each thing beifited from the other. Good luck. > Thanks and Blessings > Marc


Do you give an entire envelope of knox jello to a two quart bottle. or are you putting it in bulk milk?


----------



## Evons hubby

Beth Svoboda said:


> Do you give an entire envelope of knox jello to a two quart bottle. or are you putting it in bulk milk?


I always used a whole packet in one bottle. I also cut way back on milk replacer. In general I cut back by half the recommended amount of milk replacer when feeding bottle calves. Had far few cases of scours that way.


----------



## Beth Svoboda

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I always used a whole packet in one bottle. I also cut way back on milk replacer. In general I cut back by half the recommended amount of milk replacer when feeding bottle calves. Had far few cases of scours that way.


How often?


----------



## Evons hubby

Beth Svoboda said:


> How often?


Once a day until things firm up. Usually only one or two days. I kept their milk replacer at about half the recommended amount through out their milk drinking time. Good healthy calves were usually eating a pound of grain a day in 4 to 6 weeks so I weened them at that point.


----------

